# Ranch Dressing + Turkey?



## Weeks (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, I've been pondering this since the other day when someone gave me a turkey sandwich slathered with hidden valley ranch dressing and topped with onions, tomato, lettuce, some cheddar and provolone cheese. It was fantastic! The turkey itself was sliced, but seemed to have been roasted in some of the ranch dressing, because the juices tasted very distinctly of sour cream and chives.

With thanksgiving coming up, I'm looking at some possibilities stemming from this little epiphany. So far, I've decided that ranch dressing itself is pretty much a not-gonna-happen due to the dairy products in the dressing not reacting well to the meat and the extreme heat. HOWEVER, I can rub into the turkey a packet of that hidden valley ranch seasoning and stuff it with chives, carrots, celery and potatoes...

*mind spinning*

Use the spiced, now-baked veggies in a cornbread dressing after the turkey is done, baking it in a casserole dish until browned on top...

Hmmm...

Any thoughts, suggestions? I'm still in the idea phase here, of course.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 22, 2004)

How about mixing up the spice packet in some water/wine/something, letting it steep overnight, strain out the spices, and use the liquid to inject the turkey?

John


----------



## Weeks (Oct 22, 2004)

It's a thought... I'd need an earthy white wine to go with the spices, though. Strong, assertive Napa Valley pinot grigio, or more along the lines of a fruitier, richer chardonnay?

Hm.. I might be able to do something like that and wait until the turkey was almost done, then slather the outside with a thin coat of sour cream or even actual dressing, then put it back in the oven to caramelize into the skin.

I'd also probably add some of the spices to the veggie interior.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 22, 2004)

Man!

Now I want a turkey dinner!

I through out the white wine idea because I was thinking that the alcohol in the wine might help extract some of the flavors. I don't know that in the amounts that would be used, you'd get a ton of flavor from anything other than a huge white (like a really agressive Napa Chardonnay).  Another option would be a slight saltwater solution, sort of like what you would use in a brine. 

Just throwing out ideas!
John


----------



## Juliev (Oct 22, 2004)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Man!
> 
> Now I want a turkey dinner!



I hear ya!  Now, I want some too!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

Weeks, can we join you? Man this is making me want some turkey!


----------



## Weeks (Oct 22, 2004)

After further thought, I'm thinking this would be the final plan:

Inject turkey with a strong, earthy white wine mixture with the ranch seasonings. Stuff the turkey with peeled red potatoes, chopped carrots and celery, with about a 1/2 tablespoon of those seasonings mixed in with the veggies as well. Also, I'd want to baste it with a butter mixture of onion powder, garlic and chives to get the taste into the skin.

Hmmm. Any other comments or suggestions?


----------



## marmalady (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds  awesome!  Why don't you try a 'run through' with a roasting chcken before Turkey day, so if there's any refining to do, you'll know before the big day!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2004)

I like your idea of the veggies with the ranch seasoning but I'd do them in a separate roasting pan rather than in the bird.

How about some aromatics in the bird?


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm coming over for some turkey


----------



## Juliev (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll bring the mashed potatoes!


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2004)

i'll bring deviled eggs


----------



## Weeks (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, gonna try this with a roasting chicken before we head straight on into the turkey. I'll let you guys know how things turn out, and post exactly what I did.


----------

